# Need help hatching an ootheca



## nomad85 (Mar 27, 2006)

I managed to breed my S. lineola, so far I've gotten two ooths. The first had been sitting for 4 moths so I opened it up, and it was all hard and dry inside. the second ooth maybe the same way.. I've left it with my female and there is almost no humidity. What is the proper way to hatch an ooth, I've never done it before and I would really like to hacth out some babies. Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2006)

Was the female ever mated? In my experience this species will hatch in about four weeks when kept at room temperatures. You should put a paper towel or some spaghnum moss in the bottom of the enclosure and keep it slightly moist. Do that and just wait.


----------

